# Lire un film HD et 3D avec Apple TV



## NeoLex (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je télécharge sur iTune des films en version HD que nous regardons avec Apple TV. Ces films sont-ils aussi encodés pour être en lu en 3D avec une télévision adaptée via Apple TV ?

Merci pour votre réponse à cette question naïve. 

NeoLex


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2011)

Non, sinon, cela serait spécifié. Dans tous les cas, je n'ai pas encore vu de film compatible lunette 3D sur le store.

Et puis, la 3D ne fonctionne pas bien auprès du public, donc je pense que ce sera le dernier des gadgets à apparaître sur les films en téléchargement.


----------



## vg93179 (12 Décembre 2011)

Ce serait déjà cool d'avoir certains films en HD à l'achat .. qui sont pourtant dispos en HD à la loc ... 
Mais avoir les derniers films d'animation en 3D, ce serait bien aussi ! 
Le décodeur numericable le fait bien ... pourquoi pas l'apple TV ?


----------

